# Salesman



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My DIL has turned into quite a salesman. She carries samples and bars of soap everywhere and will approach anyone and everyone. :crazy She loves the soap and loves to make the soap and ABSOLUTELY loves to sell it!! If she is waiting in line somewhere, including the post office, where she sent a package of soap off, she tells everyone about "the soap". She hasn't milked a goat YET, but is determined to learn from the bottom up, but she is so busy selling right now, we told her to leave the milking to us. Problem is that we only have 2 girls milking, Shoofly is starting to go down a little in milk production, she is a FF freshened, I think in April.Mocha is going strong, FF freshened the end of May.(We brought them home the very end of May) they aren't bred as I have been looking for a mini Nubian buck a couple of statesonany3 sides of us. The full sized does aren't due until Feb sometimes. I was stressed when we were invited to the big gun show and the bridal show in Feb, but now we may have to buy another fresh doe. Oh we are waiting to do an article in the paper because we are getting a new mobile home and we have been waiting for the move. It will go one the same site as this one, but this one has to be moved off and we didn't know when it would happen, we actually thought it was going to be switched by now, but the mobile home dealers were backed up and we have to wait. Oh my son says a modular home mom, not a mobile home :/e Well everything happens at the right time for a reason. (If I could only follow my own advice all the time :crazy) Have a good week. Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful abt your new home and also that you have someone who likes to sell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I am happy that things are going so well for you! Your DIL sounds wonderful 

Christy


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes I am glad she is a good salesman. I have major OCD and I talk and worry way toooo much, I drive everyone crazy :crazy. But she might be right up there with me with the talking. But I am glad she believes in the soap. I am really happy getting a new home. Carolyn


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear how well this is working for you!


----------

